# Skincare regimen - the Korean way



## magosienne (Jul 26, 2009)

_Along my search for BB cream, i stumbled accross that website, and discovered korean women, asian women in general, follow a tougher regimen than us




_

Here's the 5-step routine: 

*1. Double cleansing ---&gt; 2. Massage &amp; mask ---&gt; 3. Tone ---&gt; 4. Essence ---&gt; 5. Moisturize*

Phew! Let's find out in detail what each step is all about. 

*1. Double Cleansing* 

Thoroughly cleanse your skin with *makeup remover* and *cleanser *before going to sleep. Never ever go to sleep with your makeup still on! 

Have you heard of *Cleansing Oil*? It is a washable oil that is emulsified with water to quickly remove all makeup, grease and dirt. One very famous brand is the Shu Uemura Cleansing Oil. It removes all traces of makeup gently yet effectively as well as other types of pore clogging dirt while maintaining skin's natural sebum levels 

*2. Massage &amp; Mask*

Facial massage is the secret to glowing skin. Apply a massage pack or cream and massage your face. You could even use a gentle scrub. It is exercise for your skin.

A facial massage improves blood circulation and is a great stress reliever! Facial massages also stimulates the flow of oxygen and nutrients to improve the elasticity of your skin. The skin temperature rises, opening pores and pushes out the dirt embedded deep within the skin. Your skin will look visibly fresher, younger and glows after a massage. 

Incorporate a facial massage into your beauty regime at least 2 - 3 times a week for visible results.

A word of caution for those with acne or oily skin, massaging will agitate the oil glands and increase oil secretion. So refrain from massaging.

On the days you do not indulge in a facial massage, apply a mask on your face. There are many types of masks out there in stores, but the two that are most important are *clarifying mask* (deep cleanses the skin) and *moisture mask*.

Facial masks should be applied 1 - 2 times a week, after cleansing and preferably at night. 

*3. Tone* 

Some might think that toners are useless. But toners actually remove dead skin cells and residue from cleansers. Choose a toner that is suitable for your skin type. 

*4. Essence/serum*

Essence or serums are very light, liquid concentrated treatments to correct skin problems. Essence is easier absorbed and penetrates deep into your skin, better than regular moisturizers. For best results, wait 5 minutes after applying serums before applying your moisturizer to allow maximum absorption. Because of their concentrated affects, serums are generally more expensive. 

*5. Moisturize* 

Choose a moisturizer suitable for your skin and use it diligently.

I am not one who is blessed with flawless skin, but i have learned that no matter what your skin type, you could make it better by paying extra attention to your skin care routine.

Full article here

Another interesting article

*******************

_It's not that different from my skincare regimen, but to find an entire line of skincare dedicated to it, wow ! I checked Laneige products on the brand's website, and they give instructions as well as the exact quantity to apply, it's a real different vision about skincare. _


----------



## empericalbeauty (Jul 26, 2009)

A lot of steps. Thanks for posting


----------



## Lucy (Jul 26, 2009)

wow, they really take care of their skin!

i'd love to try the oil cleanser thing.


----------



## bronze_chiqz (Jul 27, 2009)

mag!I know bt the BB cream.Its very famous back in Malaysia.Its just like the tinted moisturizer, nothing to shout abt


----------



## magosienne (Jul 27, 2009)

Really ? I wanted to try it, it's supposed to have good coverage so why not ? I'm sick of putting on foundation, i would like to try something else. I heard Missha is good.


----------



## jodevizes (Jul 28, 2009)

Sounds like a very good way to keep your skin looking good. I'll have to get up an hour earlier or go to bed an hour later.LOL Agree about facial massage, I find it really great, also isometric facial exercises are great to improve muscle tone to stop that sagging skin.


----------



## Love Souljah (Jul 29, 2009)

Guys, I'm going to vouch for this guide. This is pretty much what my boyfriend (who is half Korean, but only came to the U.S. a few years ago) told me to do when he saw a breakout on my face about seven months ago and I've followed it as religiously as I can. It really does work...the only thing that this guide doesn't explain is what kind of product one should use for each step, and that the essence/serum step is for those who want to change the composition of their skin, and not necessarily for those who only wish to maintain it...

It might help someone if I post what I use, so here is the list, in order of use:

!!! IMPORTANT !!!: I wipe each product off with a warm washcloth before moving onto the next until I reach the "toner" and "moisturizer" steps, where I allow the toner to dry


Yes to Carrots eye and face makeup remover
Neutrogena Deep Clean cream cleanser
St. Ives apricot scrub (THREE TIMES A WEEK for two minutes)
Home-made oatmeal and honey mask (FOUR TIMES A WEEK for five minutes)
Witch Hazel Extract as a toner
Bio-Oil applied sparingly -- one drop per area (NIGHT) or Neutrogena Oil-Free Fresh moisturizer (DAY)
Neutrogena facial sunscreen on top of moisturizer (OUTING)
You can find all of the products in my list in either Walgreens or CVS.

Hope this helps someone!


----------



## magosienne (Jul 29, 2009)

Thanks !

In the original post there was a link about Laneige, but i didn't want to include it since i barely know that brand. Besides, it's hard to suggest a product per type of skin, they may not have the same effects from one person to another.

For the essence/serum, i tried with my own serum and when i'm done with all my current stuff i'll try to get a entire line of products and see how that works.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jul 29, 2009)

I liked Bio Oil... It made my skin so soft when I was preggers, but now it breaks me out


----------



## bronze_chiqz (Jul 30, 2009)

I use Bio Ooil for marks and scars on my legs.I dont dare to use it on face thou..


----------



## Milah (Aug 23, 2009)

bio oil broke me out too i used it on my pregnant belly. not good for face!


----------



## Anna (Aug 23, 2009)

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Really ? I wanted to try it, it's supposed to have good coverage so why not ? I'm sick of putting on foundation, i would like to try something else. I heard Missha is good. MAGS!! YOU MUST!! try Clarin's SUper Restorative Tinted Moisturizer. MUST!


----------



## LuckyCharm (Aug 23, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Love Souljah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
St. Ives apricot scrub (THREE TIMES A WEEK for two minutes)
 Apricot scrubs tear the skin at a microscopic level. Not good to use, per any dermatologist I've spoken with. And I'm not understanding the need to be using it so frequently either?


----------



## Anna (Aug 24, 2009)

I forgot to post its very similar to what I do

1. remove make up w/ clarins gentle eye make up remover. it removes face make up as well. very fab.

2. cleanse w/ clarins gentle foaming cleanser for all skin types. this has been discontinued when it's gone i'm going to use the one for normal/combination skin.

3. clarins toner w/ iris. alcohol free. very very gentle yet effective!

4. clarins repair serum or 2-3x a week pore minimizing serum w/ lotus oil over

5. eye cream

6. neck and dec cream

7. clarins multiactive night cream

during day swap repair serum for pore min serum eye cream for eye serum and ma night for hydra matte moisturizer. i exfoliate 1x a week with clarins gentle exfoliator. 2-3x a week i use clarins brightening lotion before the serum during the day or night depends when i remember to use it. 2x a week i use a clarins mask...its pink...cant remmeber which one. my skin has never looked this fab


----------



## magosienne (Aug 24, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Anna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif MAGS!! YOU MUST!! try Clarin's SUper Restorative Tinted Moisturizer. MUST! Lol, as if i wasn't a skincare junkie already ! Will check it out, thanks !
So, here's my actual regimen :

1. KosÃ© softymo deep cleansing oil

[scrub&amp;mask once a week]

2.La Roche Posay thermal water spray or lavender floral water.

3. Nameraka Honpo essence.

4. Nameraka soy milk cream.

5.Sunscreen.

I found this japanese brand Nameraka, containing soy and suitable for sensitive skins (not to mention one of the very few without arbutin), it has good reviews and it's pretty inexpensive. So far so good.


----------



## seuseu (Aug 31, 2009)

I use the same regimen. My first cleanse is with DHC oil cleanser, helps remove my sunblock, then I remove with a warm cloth, then I follow up with Skinceuticals cleanser with saliciluyc acid. Then I tone with (distilled water/organic vinegar combo), then I apply a serum (vit c), then I moisturize.

Twice a week I incorporate a mask.

THIS HAS SAVED MY SKIN...What's most important is to keep your skin PH balanced between 4-5.9. This is why I use vit c and vinegar.


----------



## karen18 (Sep 11, 2009)

Wow! Loads of tips, thanks for posting


----------



## Xexuxa (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm kinda in the ball park with that, not quite the same though, I use acne products in plae of toners and serums


----------



## Framboise (Oct 3, 2009)

Asians are obsessed with flawless skin. And I can't blame them for that.

I use Kojic soap and I like it, despite the fact that it's harsh.


----------



## honeykim (Oct 8, 2009)

i am half korean. and currently living in korea. for the most part, korean women have excellent skin.

the bb cream made a huge deal a few years ago, but i dont think so many people are using it that much anymore. i hope they're not cause i think bb creams are crap.

korean women have the longest skin care regime ever! it's like 10 steps.

sometimes it can get a little overwhelming going skin care product shopping. for korean products.. SK II is nice. i love their masks! although a bit pricey its defidently worth it. plus masks are a must!! i dont use SK II creams but my mother loves them.



i like my lancome and estee lauder.


----------



## magosienne (Oct 8, 2009)

Cool, i'm interested in those masks ! Although the biggest challenge to me is to find something that is not whitening, i like my light skin and i'm not sure it would respond well as it's also sensitive.


----------



## honeykim (Oct 9, 2009)

yeah there are lots of "whitening" products in korea. but you should try the sk II masks. they dont "whiten" your skin tone lol. it actually leaves my skin a lot refreshning and clear.


----------



## NaturalRadiance (Oct 17, 2009)

Originally Posted by *honeykim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i am half korean. and currently living in korea. for the most part, korean women have excellent skin. the bb cream made a huge deal a few years ago, but i dont think so many people are using it that much anymore. i hope they're not cause i think bb creams are crap.

korean women have the longest skin care regime ever! it's like 10 steps.

sometimes it can get a little overwhelming going skin care product shopping. for korean products.. SK II is nice. i love their masks! although a bit pricey its defidently worth it. plus masks are a must!! i dont use SK II creams but my mother loves them.




i like my lancome and estee lauder.

I was interested in the Korean Face Mask products that are currently popular in Korea. Do you recommend any? I hear about Nature Republic, Purederm, Dermal, etc.
Sorry, I am still new but what is SKII in particular?


----------



## magosienne (Oct 19, 2009)

Apparently the creators of this brand were amazed by how smooth the hands of the women working in a sake brewery in Japan, and how their faces were wrinkled at the same time. They extracted the key ingredient in the sake fermentation process, called Pitera, and included it in their products.


----------



## jodevizes (Oct 19, 2009)

Wow, This Pitera is in SKII ? I haven't heard of it but I think I will try it if I can find it in the UK.


----------



## mebs786 (Oct 27, 2009)

Originally Posted by *jodevizes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Wow, This Pitera is in SKII ? I haven't heard of it but I think I will try it if I can find it in the UK. You can get SKII from House of Fraser stores... I bought it from there a few years ago... The products are good but too expensive for me...


----------



## feu_du_ciel (Nov 1, 2009)

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Really ? I wanted to try it, it's supposed to have good coverage so why not ? I'm sick of putting on foundation, i would like to try something else. I heard Missha is good. I'm using Missha Perfect Cover BB Cream. Good coverage and even smells nice too



So far so good!


----------



## igor (Nov 1, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Anna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif MAGS!! YOU MUST!! try Clarin's SUper Restorative Tinted Moisturizer. MUST! Originally Posted by *Anna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I forgot to post its very similar to what I do1. remove make up w/ clarins gentle eye make up remover. it removes face make up as well. very fab.

2. cleanse w/ clarins gentle foaming cleanser for all skin types. this has been discontinued when it's gone i'm going to use the one for normal/combination skin.

3. clarins toner w/ iris. alcohol free. very very gentle yet effective!

4. clarins repair serum or 2-3x a week pore minimizing serum w/ lotus oil over

5. eye cream

6. neck and dec cream

7. clarins multiactive night cream

during day swap repair serum for pore min serum eye cream for eye serum and ma night for hydra matte moisturizer. i exfoliate 1x a week with clarins gentle exfoliator. 2-3x a week i use clarins brightening lotion before the serum during the day or night depends when i remember to use it. 2x a week i use a clarins mask...its pink...cant remmeber which one. my skin has never looked this fab

What do you think of lotus oil? How do you use it?Thanks in advance


----------



## gommiebears (Nov 14, 2009)

That sounds like a lot. But I am going to try to implement it into my skincare regime. I already have a serum for evening a skin tone.


----------



## honeykim (Nov 15, 2009)

Originally Posted by *NaturalRadiance* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I was interested in the Korean Face Mask products that are currently popular in Korea. Do you recommend any? I hear about Nature Republic, Purederm, Dermal, etc.
Sorry, I am still new but what is SKII in particular?






Is there a type of mask ur looking for? Like whitening, tightening, moisturizing, etc type?Right now in Korea, it's all about Having perfect moisturized skin. Um actually it's another word but I can't find the exact English word. But it's basically water/deep moisturizing.

SkII is a pricey Korean brand. I'm bad at explaining but their English site is www.sk-ii.com or google it! Lol


----------



## NaturalRadiance (Nov 30, 2009)

Originally Posted by *honeykim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Is there a type of mask ur looking for? Like whitening, tightening, moisturizing, etc type?Right now in Korea, it's all about Having perfect moisturized skin. Um actually it's another word but I can't find the exact English word. But it's basically water/deep moisturizing.

SkII is a pricey Korean brand. I'm bad at explaining but their English site is www.sk-ii.com or google it! Lol

Eek! Thanks for the information though!


----------



## yoappi (Feb 6, 2010)

ya i'm acutally using their SKII facial treatment essence and their signature cream. they say it'll replenish everything in 28 days. it's been great so far. you can buy it at saks.


----------



## Efel (Feb 21, 2010)

Thank! Those are great tips. I never knew Koreans were so big on skin care



I also currently use a Korean mask too for blackhead. I should look for more Korean made products, as I really like this mask. I'll past the youtube link below for all to see. It is a little "graphic". Make sure you eat before watching this, not during ( just exaggerating for effect, lol).

YouTube - blackheadmask


----------



## prettyglowkelly (Dec 25, 2010)

This regimen is mostly for older women.  The younger chicks do a much more simple washing and moisturizing.  Koreans are usually either blessed with really good skin or really bad skin -- not much of an in between.  I do want to know how the celebrities keep their skin perfect -- even in HD -- the older women on tv don't even show any signs of wrinkles!  I do know they get daily facials -- and it's only about $5 per facial so a lot of people can keep it up.  BB Cream is great for light skin but it may wash out those with darker skin tones.  There are tons and tons of brands so you may have to try several to find one that suits you.


----------



## honeykim (Dec 25, 2010)

> Originally Posted by *prettyglowkelly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This regimen is mostly for older women.  The younger chicks do a much more simple washing and moisturizing.  Koreans are usually either blessed with really good skin or really bad skin -- not much of an in between.  I do want to know how the celebrities keep their skin perfect -- even in HD -- the older women on tv don't even show any signs of wrinkles!  I do know they get daily facials -- and it's only about $5 per facial so a lot of people can keep it up.  BB Cream is great for light skin but it may wash out those with darker skin tones.  There are tons and tons of brands so you may have to try several to find one that suits you.


 really? i'm 24. and every girl i know here in korea has an intense skin care regime. besides teenagers.

also, all my friends and i go on a weekly skin care spa hahaha. 

i guess the difference with the orginally post regime, is that there isn't really a massage that we do on a daily basis.


----------



## zadidoll (May 23, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> _Along my search for BB cream, i stumbled accross that website, and discovered korean women, asian women in general, follow a tougher regimen than us
> 
> 
> ...



That's not necessarily a "Korean" method since it's one I use to follow as a teen - long before the internet was a popular place to be and long before the days of AOL, CompuServe and Prodigy. lol That method is actually what was taught in cosmetology school and it part of the old Milady Standard Textbook of Cosmetology handbook. I don't know if the new books still contain that method of cleansing but that's the old proper way that I was taught.


----------



## magosienne (May 24, 2011)

Lucky you ! I on the other hand come from a family that only started delving into skincare because of recurring issues, so my education in that part pretty much equals to zero, you should have seen me at 14, the nightmare ! Even nowadays unless you specialize in beauty it's hard to find these infos, so i was surprised to find it was somehow more popular culturally to have a skincare regimen that involved more than just washing your face and applying something over it.


----------



## emeraldnguyen (May 29, 2011)

@Natural Radiance: SKII is an expensive skincare brand by Procter &amp; Gamble (P&amp;G). You can go to www.makeupalley.com to read more review about the products.


----------



## pandaristi (Aug 17, 2013)

I wish more affordable korean skin care products were more readily available here (a physical store, not just through ebay). Or at least similar products.

When I lived in Indonesia I used The Skin Food products and they were great. I used the whole care of cleansing cream, toner, emulsion, serum, and cream. It sounds like a lot but it really made my skin great. That for me means less make up. I know Skin Food has a store in CA but I heard it's more expensive than the Skin Food in Korea.


----------



## TracyT (Aug 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pandaristi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wish more affordable korean skin care products were more readily available here (a physical store, not just through ebay). Or at least similar products.
> 
> When I lived in Indonesia I used The Skin Food products and they were great. I used the whole care of cleansing cream, toner, emulsion, serum, and cream. It sounds like a lot but it really made my skin great. That for me means less make up. I know Skin Food has a store in CA but I heard it's more expensive than the Skin Food in Korea.


 You're right most Korean brands don't have a free standing store. Skin Food, like you mentioned, is the only one I know of. Sephora has Dr. Jart, AmorePacific and SK-II.

Mostly it is about online ordering and even then there isn't a lot of information on ingredients unless you read Korean. I've been purchasing from W2Beauty.com that is based in Korea run by Alice who's friendly, helpful and will include samples with every order. There's also Sasa.com. Skinandtonics.com (blog) has a list on her sidebar. 

From what I've tried from sunblock to cleansers, I've loved the products. There's a different sensibility about the scent (lighter, more fruity than perfume-y) and packaging (smaller, more travel friendly). I got a great cleansing oil sample for Shu Uemura (japanese brand). They provide them as a GWP.


----------



## MissJessicaMary (Aug 26, 2013)

I do a lot of this.

I definitely use the double cleansing method. I usually use rice bran oil now, then a gentle DIY cleanser.

I do facial massage one or two times a week. But I really need to do it more. I do exfoliate and I am trying to do that at night instead of during the day. I generally do use masks once a week, but they tend to be the peel off kind, not the same type as the first post mentions. I would love to find natural versions of the clarifying and moisture masks. I usually exfoliate before I do the massage though.

I do not currently use a toner. Again, if I could find an all natural one, I might try that again. I was using apple cider vinegar for a while, but I was not really see any results.

Essence/serum is another thing I do not use. However, I do use coconut oil as my moisturizer which is supposed to have anti-aging and anti-microbial properties. I have a multi oil serum that I use as my nighttime moisturizer. It is by Theraneem. My skin really loves it. The only downside is that is is oily at first on my face. Not the type of oily that feels bad, just oily. It absorbs completely and my skin feels super soft and happy in the morning.

I really like the ritual and I enjoy taking care of my skin. There are nights when I have to just cleanse and moisturize due to my migraines, but I try to do all my steps the majority of the time.


----------



## stacy7777 (Sep 26, 2013)

Nice elaborate all steps.I like the second step regarding massage.Its an easy way to get best results while massage treatments.


----------

